# Books Are Entertainment, Too!



## Kaku (Oct 22, 2007)

So, what's your favorite book?


----------



## RealZero (Oct 22, 2007)

Books? These are the things without pictures, right?^^
Hehe, seriously, I really enjoy reading. Like the big masses I enjoy reading these HP books, although I've only read 1-4.

But my favourite books, hm..Well, although being very old I still really love "Dracula", the original by Bram Stoker as I love the writing style. I also really like the "Mardock" trilogy by the japanese author "To Ubukata", one of the few Sci-Fi/Cyberpunk books I like.
My newest addition, bought it three or four days ago, is "Night Watch" (Nochnoi Dozor) by russian author Sergei Lukyanenko. I've not seen the movie, everyone told me it is very strange and boring, but as far as I read the book, I'm at chapter five now, I really like it and it sure has potential to be another one of my favourites along with Dracula and Mardock.

That's all for now, I'm open for any suggestions as soon as I've finished Night Watch^^

Greetings,
RealZero


----------



## SomeoneRandom (Oct 22, 2007)

Woahhh! There ARE still people who read! XD

Hmm... I've read many books I've found to love, so it really is a hard choice to make... maybe right now, I would have to say Inkheart. It wasn't a hard read, but it was a good read. =D Never got to read the sequel yet... I guess runner up would have to go to another series I read: The Stone of Light Series by Christian Jacq. Twas a historical fiction taking place in egyptian times. My fave part was the two main antagonists, cause they were good at what they did and knew how to cover their tracks. Hee... I love historical fiction and fantasy~! n.n


----------



## themocaw (Oct 22, 2007)

To Kill a Mockingbird is a long-time favorite.  Right now, I'm reading "The Sharing Knife" by Lois McMaster Bujold, and the Temeraire series by Naomi Novik.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Oct 22, 2007)

My favorite's "Fire Bringer."  It's an epic story of a deer prophesized to rise up and, after many trials, kill the corrupt herd leader. It's full of action and adventure, as deer "armies" actually fight each other, and perhaps the best part of it all is that it's told in the perspective of the deer. I loved it, and I highly recommend it.


----------



## Brooklyn (Oct 22, 2007)

"The Wheel of Time" series by the late Robert Jordan. Sadly, he died before he could complete the 12th and final book.


----------



## Aden (Oct 22, 2007)

On book three of four in the Rama series. I loved the first one, but the rest seem to focus more on petty character things than the big fucking space machines. Still a good story though.


----------



## Shadowwolf (Oct 22, 2007)

My favorite book without hesitation is *Watership Down.*


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Oct 22, 2007)

Sooooo many books . . . if I limit myself to fiction of furry interest: 

"Ratha's Creature" and the sequels by Clare Bell
Intelligent saber-toothed cats in an alternate Miocene. In the first book, Ratha is outcast from her tribe when she tries to tame fire, with terrible repurcussions for all. Some of the smartest, most thrilling storytelling I've ever read. 

The Alien Chronicles series by Deborah Christian
Ampris, born a slave in a crumbling empire, rouses her fellow slaves to rebel. All the alien races are clearly based on animals (Ampris is leonine, other races are reptilian, avian, resemble coyotes, lemurs, octopi, etc).

"Jennie" by Douglas Preston
Nature vs nurture: if a chimpanzee were raised like a human child, what sort of creature would she become? Based on real research and incredibly moving.

 "The Color of Neanderthal Eyes" by James Tiptree, JR
A man ignores first contact protocol when he falls in love with a mermaid-like alien and her peaceful, edenic society . . . and when she becomes pregnant with his hybrid children, discovers the hard way that just because something looks like a human, it doesn't function like one. 

"At Winter's End" and the sequel, "The New Springtime" by Robert Silverberg
700,000 years after humans and other advanced races are sent to extinction by comets raining down on the earth, a small tribe of humanoid monkeys emerges from their underground shelters, fully convinced from ancient texts that they are 'human' and destined to be the new masters of the greatly changed world. Obviously, a lot has happened in that time and they're in for some nasty surprises. 

"The Crimson Bears" and "A HUndred Doors" by Tom La Farge
Actually one book in two volumes. In a world when just about every species is sentient, two young bears (the ruling species) set out to explore their country. On the way they pick up an annying pet, a sort of wool-bearing, nonsentient lizard, and arrive at their uncle's home in Bargeton to discover a city on the edge of war being invaded by mysterious Crimson Bears. Nothing is what it seems, and the books are both literary and deep and imaginative and exciting, not to mention being written in a dead-on perfect Victorian style.


----------



## FurryFox (Oct 22, 2007)

OOH OHH!!! I READ!! ^_^

 My favorite book (that I've read so far) is probably "Book the Thirteenth: The End" by Lemony Snicket, some of my other favorites are "The Wind in the Willows", The other books in the series of unfortunate events, The Invisible Man, The Spiderwhick Chronicles (sp?), and Goosebumps


----------



## Vore Writer (Oct 22, 2007)

I can't really tell you my what my favorite books are, but I can tell you James Patterson is one of my favorite authors. I just love his style of writing. IMO, his books are like crack: once you start reading, you're addicted until you finish. Probably not the best comparison, but meh. Whatever. Some of my other favorite writers are Jane Lindskold, Brian Jacques, Sue Henry and a few others.


----------



## Nightintodream (Oct 22, 2007)

i have a hell of alot . becasue of the problems i have i can read a shit loade. the bigist thing of books i ever read was A to Z of the world encylopeda but the best book was a chuck up between the davinchy code and why fernch women dont get fat


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 22, 2007)

These I remember as I'm growing up and current.

To Kill a Mockingbird
Ratha's Creature/ The Named Series - Claire Bell books
Tomorrow's Sphinx - Claire Bell
Chronicles of the Cheysuli - Jennifer Roberson
Birth of the Firebringer (and sequels) (was about unicorns) Meridith Ann Pierce
The Ramona series ...yeah I loved Beverly Clearly books
Bunnicula
The Woman Who Loved Reindeer - Meridith Ann Pierce
The Darkangel Trilogy - Meridith Ann Pierce
The Apprentice Adept Series by Peirs Anthony
War for the Oaks by Emma Bull
I Robot - Asimov 

There is one book I need help with, it was a book on a hermaphrodite race. The creature was kinda pudgy and grew into this beautiful silver furred winged muscular creature. I think they were referred to as the Aerie but I can't remember. I just remember them having some crazy libidos  XD


----------



## silvertwilight (Oct 22, 2007)

where the red fern grows is my childhood favorite but the Pendragon series is my current fav

why did all the dogs die?!? T~T


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Oct 22, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> There is one book I need help with, it was a book on a hermaphrodite race. The creature was kinda pudgy and grew into this beautiful silver furred winged muscular creature. I think they were referred to as the Aerie but I can't remember. I just remember them having some crazy libidos  XD



"Delan the Mislaid" by Laurie Marks. She wrote a sequel, too, but my copy has long since disappeared. Some google-fu could probably locate it.


----------



## Magica (Oct 22, 2007)

Warriors series by Erin Hunter (Three authors I think?)
Guardians of Ga'hoole series by Kathryn Lasky
Fire Bringer & The Sight by David Clement Davies
The Mammoth Trilogy (Silver, Longtusk, Icebones) by Stephen Baxter
Watership Down by Richard Adams
Harry Potter series by J.K. Rowling
Earth's Children series by Jean M. Auel
Of Mice and Men by John Steinbeck
Call of the Wild by Jack London
101 Dalmatians by Dodie Smith
Bunnicula by Debora and James Howe
Felidae by Akif Pirincci
Queen of Shaba by Joy Adamson
Macbeth by William Shakespeare

You can check my LibraryThing and LibraryThing catalog if you like.


----------



## AerusalePhoxJr (Oct 22, 2007)

i don't read.....

........ no really i have no books at all and i don't go to the libray


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 22, 2007)

favorite book?

Probably Eldest, I really liked that one. Although if you could count a series as a favorite, then Stephen King's Dark Tower series.


----------



## Krystalynn (Oct 22, 2007)

[size=medium]Hmm... The Dune books (All of them, especially God Emporer), The Dark Tower series by Stephen King, the DragonLance novels.... annnnd the Lord of the Rings.[/size]


----------



## Surgat (Oct 22, 2007)

*My readings: let me show you some of them*

For fiction :
_The Epic of Gilgamesh_ - Anonymous 
_The Republic_ - Plato
_Beowulf_ - Anonymous 
_The Divine Comedy_ - Dante Alighieri 
_The Hobbit_ - J. R. R. Tolkien
_1984_ - George Orwell 
_Cat's Cradle, Slaughterhouse Five, Sirens of Titan_ - Kurt Vonnegut 
_The Hitchhikers guide to the Galaxy_ [series] - Douglas Adams


----------



## Seratuhl (Oct 22, 2007)

Here are some of the books and short stories I read ( authors listed );

Books by Dan Simmons:
-Hyperion
-The Fall of Hyperion
-Endymion
-The Rise of Endymion

Books by H.G Wells:
-War of the Worlds
-The Time Machine

Books by Miguel de Cervantes
-Don Quixote de la Mancha

Books by Johann Wolfgang von Goethe
-Faust

Books by Camilo Osias:
-Jose Rizal: His Life and Times

Books by Robert A Heinlein:
-Starship Troopers

Short stories by H.P Lovecraft:
-Call of Cthulhu
-The Dunwich horror
-The Shadow over Innsmouth
-Nyarlathotep
-The shadow out of Time
-At the Mountains of Madness


----------



## Emil (Oct 22, 2007)

Favorite is the Dune books. The ones written by Frank Herbert, and not his son though. Especially God Emperor, just cause it has my fav line in the entire series. After the Dunes my fav would be 1984.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 22, 2007)

Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:
			
		

> Arshes Nei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much! I knew someone else had read it back then XD

I actually have a long list of books I love, but I tried to stop reading novels because I read so much I can't even have a place to sleep as my bed is covered in books, instructional, manga etc. D:


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Oct 23, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Thank you so much! I knew someone else had read it back then XD
> 
> I actually have a long list of books I love, but I tried to stop reading novels because I read so much I can't even have a place to sleep as my bed is covered in books, instructional, manga etc. D:



No problem. 
Sleep is for the weak .  .  . I plan to end my life like the Collyer brothers, dying in a house packed solid with paperback books.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 23, 2007)

Haha it's not so much how much or well I sleep, it's just a bit disconcerting when you wake up with a book stuck to your @$$.


----------



## lobosabio (Oct 23, 2007)

Ones I could think of off hand:

A Whisper of Wings by Paul Kidd
The Plague Dogs by Richard Adams
Unkempt Thoughts by Stanislaw J. Lec
The Hitchhicker's Guide To The Galaxy by Douglas Adams
The Restaurant At The End of the Universe by Douglas Adams


----------



## pinkplushii (Oct 24, 2007)

I love reading, but I'm so picky with books It's impossible to find one I like. 

Right now I'm reading the Joy Luck Club by Amy Tan, but my favorite book is probably My Sister's Keeper by Jodi Picoult. I'm not big on books written for teens, but I loved Can't Get There From Here by Todd Strasser. 

I'm stuck reading To Kill a Mockingbird and Romeo and Juliette for school. I loved To Kill a Mockingbird, but I already read it, and it's hard for me to reread books since I already know what's gonna happen. >_<; Romeo and Juliette I like so far though.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Oct 24, 2007)

Yay books.
Hum... what all did I like.
One of my most favorite books is _The Journeyer_, by Gary Jennings.  It's down and dirty historical fiction, with all the weird facts you ever wanted to know (and never wanted to know) about the Mongols.  His _Aztec_ is really good, too.
I liked the Earth's Children series as well (though the last book was a little dry, I'd have to say).
The Lord of the Rings.  I know a lot of people think they're boring and whatnot, but goddammit, it's the only fantasy that is high enough quality to count as literature.
Harry Potter.  Not literature, but they're just so ENTERTAINING.
Pretty much anything by Stephen King.
_The Vermilion Gate_, by Lin Yutang, was good.
_The Time Machine_, by H.G. Wells, is another of my most favorite books.
The Space Odysseys, by Arthur C. Clarke.  Also, the first Rama.
_Men Against the Sea_, by Charles Nordhoff.  One of those books that I couldn't put down after starting it.  Based on a true story, even!
It was a long time ago, but I remember really enjoying The Belgariad, by David Eddings.
_The Martian Chronicles_, by Ray Bradbury.
_City_, by Clifford Simak.  It was weird and cool, about the decline of humanity and subsequent take over by dogs.  Went into some metaphysics, too.
The His Dark Materials series was good (Philip Pullman; a movie's coming out soon, I hear).
The Earthsea trilogy is another that I remember liking way back in the day (Ursula LeGuin).
_Seth Speaks_, by Jane Roberts.  It's just plain fascinating.

You know... I could go on for a while.  I'll just leave it at that.

I've got a question; has anyone read any really good fantasy lately?  I'm at a loss.  Recommend something to me.  Preferably something weird and original.  I'm tired of Lord of the Rings ripoffs and humongous epic series that never end.  Anyone?


----------



## Shadowwolf (Oct 24, 2007)

Gaasp. Plague Dogs was a good book too... But so very very sad to read


----------



## Lonely (Oct 24, 2007)

Some Great ones:

Song of Ice and Fire (series.  All by George R.R. Martin)
     Game of Thrones
     Storm of Swords
     Clash of Kings
     Feast for Crows
     (Coming:  When hell freezes over) Dance of Dragons
A great, very involved high fiction.  Of the caliber of Tolkin with a post-modernist ring.  No elves, little magic.  What it does have is: blood, battles, dire wolves, political intrigue, sex, rape, and a few dragons.  If you want something to read for awhile, pick these up.  There are supposed to be 7-8 in the series, but the fifth one is taking forever.  I think its because he's working on the screenplay.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 25, 2007)

Heh, I should have listed my favorite current book, since I kept mentioning it elsewhere:

Art &Fear - Observations On The Perils (and Rewards) of Art Making by David Bayles & Ted Orland.

Expert from the first Part "The Nature of the Problem"

_MAKING ART IS DIFFICULT. We leave drawings unfinished and stories unwritten. We do work that does not feel like our own. We repeat ourselves. We stop before we have mastered our materials, or continue on long after their potential is exhausted. Often the work we have not done seems more real in our minds than the pieces we have completed. And so the questions arise:_How does art get done? Why, often, does it *not* get done? And what is the nature of the difficulties that stop many who start?

-----

That book I always enjoy returning to as an artist because it addresses a lot of things you tangle with, and you just realize where you have to go with the flow.


----------



## Option7 (Oct 25, 2007)

The best book I have ever read was the Orcs trilogy by Stan Nicholls. If you ever get a chance to read it I strongly recommend you do. I don't know what it was, but it just gave a real atmosphere, and I really connected with the characters.

A fair few of the Warhammer books are pretty good too. I enjoyed the Space Wolf trilogy, but by far the best in my opinion is the Gaunt's Ghosts series (although I've only read the first 2, I'm still trying to get hold of the third). The one's I've read are just ace.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Oct 29, 2007)

Favorite?

I guess I would say my favorites are:

Star Wars: The New Jedi Order series
Star Wars: Legacy of the Force series(on going)

But I read so much and have so many books it's difficult to really have a favorite.

The books I've read the most?

Martin the Warrior(Redwall series) 3 times
Lord of the Rings 3 times
On Writing~Stephen King 3 times


----------



## FurBoy223 (Oct 29, 2007)

I Am Legend -Matheson (If will smith fucks up the movie I'm going to kill him)
In other worlds-forget the authors name (awesome book about the end of the universe)
Dragonlance Novels
The Changling
Xanth Novels -Piers Anthony


----------



## OmegaGoji (Oct 30, 2007)

Hmmm... I've been getting back into reading here as of late, mostly for school and what not[/i], so here it goes...

_World War Series_~ Harry Turtledove - Imagine if you will that the Second World War was interrupted by an invasion by lizard like aliens bent on planetary conquest, now imagine that Axis and Allies fighting side by side for a common goal, to save all of humanity.

_Area 51: Dreamland Chronicles_ ~ David Darlington - One of my favorite non-fiction books based on the mid-90's obsession with Area 51, as told by the people that were right in the middle of the chaos.

_Triplanetary (Lensmen Saga)_~ Doc E.E. Smith - The story of a future conflict between an alien race and an interplanetary force sworn to defend peace and justice across the universe. Written long before the days of the Jedi or the Federation

_Watchmen_~ Alan Moore - It's not a comic book, it's a novel told in picture form. One of the greatest books ever written.

_Collected Works of H.P. Lovecraft_ - You can't go wrong with some Gothic Horror in Science Fiction form.

_A Short History of the Movies_ - Remember where we came from, to know where we're going.

_The Screenwriters Bible_~ David Trottier - Good book on the craft, but the writer should keep his half witted humor to himself.


----------



## Jaenna_Reed (Nov 19, 2007)

Fiction:

Harry Potter
The Inheretance Trilogy
What ever Halo book I can get my hands on.
Golden Compass

I can't think of any others right now... Gosh... But I lvoe reading so yeah.


----------



## Jaenna_Reed (Nov 19, 2007)

But yeah... Out of the Inheritance Trilogy... Eldest was my favorite. 

The ending made me cry so hard... In anger really, not sadness.


----------



## FanaticRat (Nov 19, 2007)

Favorite book? Well, I can't think of an absolute favorite, but I love books by Vonnegut, especially Slaughterhouse-5, Cat's Cradle, Breakfast of Champions, and The Sirens of Titan. I'm working on God Bless You Mr. Rosewater at the moment.

I also enjoy Salinger's The Catcher in the Rye and Nine Stories. Catch-22 by Joseph Heller is also pretty good, as is 1984 and Animal Farm by George Orwell.

I used to read the Redwall books, but I put them down a few years back once I realized it was the same story over and over again...should I bother picking the series up again?


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Nov 19, 2007)

Jaenna_Reed said:
			
		

> But yeah... Out of the Inheritance Trilogy... Eldest was my favorite.
> 
> The ending made me cry so hard... In anger really, not sadness.



Is the final book out?


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Kaku (Jun 24, 2008)

I read "Slaughterhouse-Five" by Kurt Vonnegut for school this year.
And it's now one of my favorites!


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jun 24, 2008)

My favourite books:

Lord of the Rings, read the trilogy when I was seven.
His Dark Materials, wasn't much older when I read them
Inkheart and Inkspell - Cornelia Funke (waiting for book three to come out - also, they are making them into movies!)
The Triology of Four - Douglas Adams
All Terry Pratchett books, oh my word I love them XD
Dark Moon - Daivd Gemmel
Echoes of the Great Song - David Gemmel
P.S I Love You - Cecilia Ahern (Sooo different to the movie)
Quozl - Alan Dean Foster (anthro bunnies!)
The Book Theif - Markus Zusak
Codgerspace - Alan Dean Foster
Report on Planet Three and Other Speculations - Arthur C Clarke
Hospital Station - James White
Ambulance Ship - James White
Sector General - James White

I love books. Love them. I would say I am practically addicted to reading. Currently reading Bloodstone by David Gemmel (who is amazing). I will read anything from fantasy (David Gemmel) to Sci/fi (James White) and beyond. I do, however, try not to delve into the horror genre as I find that books are the most terrifying medium out there.

EDIT: Also, just noticed that this thread has been necro'd...

EDIT again: How in the HELL did I forget the Dune series? I fucking *LOVE* those books! I've read the first three, missing the fourth book so I have to wait to get it before I read the rest. New film coming out soon!


----------



## Lukar (Jun 24, 2008)

Reading: My Anti-Drug. xD

Anyways, I've got alot of favorite books. The Maximum Ride series is one of them. ^^


----------



## Magica (Jun 25, 2008)

Easier and lazier for me to link than to list: http://www.librarything.com/catalog/baddakutachi&tag=favorite

What's not in the ones I own include Erin Hunter's _Warriors_ series and Kathryn Lasky's _Guardians of Ga'Hoole_ series. The _Redwall_ series I'm slowly starting to enjoy.  Out of Kenneth Oppel's bat books, I like _Sunwing_ and _Darkwing_


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 3, 2008)

All Quiet on the Western Front
by Erich Marie Remarche
Excellent book and movie.


----------



## hillbilly guy (Jul 3, 2008)

i got a fue 

point man by chief james watson
seals the warrior breed saga by h. jay riker
broutherhood of heroes" by bill sloan 
and 
kindness goes unpunished by craig johnson


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jul 3, 2008)

hmmm, the elements series by Mercedes Lackey.

AWESOME author, and my favorite 

Though I like Hogfather by Terry Pratchett too. Very funny XD


----------



## fruitcake (Jul 3, 2008)

My absolute favourite book of all time is:

The Picture of Dorian Gray by: Oscar Wilde

I read it for my first time when I was twelve and I've read it yearly ever since.

... close runners up would be:
- Making History by: Stephen Fry
- The Boy Who Followed Ripley by: Patricia Highsmith
- Maurice by: E. M. Forester
- Brideshead Revisited by: Evelyn Waugh
- Fire From Heaven by: Mary Renault
- Death in Venice by: Thomas Mann

... and then of course there are a few "guilty pleasure" books, like Mercedes Lackey's _Last Herald Mage Trilogy_ and all of those _Star Trek_ novels I've read over the years... ;P


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 3, 2008)

fruitcake said:


> My absolute favourite book of all time is:
> 
> The Picture of Dorian Gray by: Oscar Wilde
> 
> ...



Watership Down is my favorite book. I also like Stephen King novels, the Redwall series and the Xanth series.


----------



## Monak (Jul 3, 2008)

I read a few hundred books a year so it is hard to say what my favorite is though if I had to choose , I would say the Harry Potter series because I grew up reading it and waited with that need to know itch till the next book came out.  No other book has ever done that to me.


----------



## Kanic (Jul 4, 2008)

My favorite books have to be the ones by Rob Thurman.
The first one is called Nightlife, the second book is called Moonshine, and the third one is called Madhouse. The cool thing is, is that I found out later on that they have werewolves in it, so I was like yay there's some furry stuff in here ^^. But overall the books are very violent, lots of action, and a sweet story.


----------



## Guilmon1fan (Jul 4, 2008)

OMG, I cant believe no one has said these books yet, but my Favorite book series of all time has to be the Animorphs by KA Applegate. They are how I got my obsession of becoming an animal in the first place.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 4, 2008)

Oliver Twist by Charles Dickens
Othello by William Shakespeare
The Count of Monte Cristo by Alexandre Dumas
Little Women by Louisa May Alcott


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jul 4, 2008)

Syrup -Maxx Barry
Freakonomics: A Rogue Economist explores the hidden side of Everything -Steven D Levitt and Stephen J Dubnar (phew that's a mouthful)
Naked Economics: Undressing the Dismal Science -Charles Wheelan
Henry VIII -William Shakespear
Adventures of Huckleberry Finn -Mark Twain
Shaman King Series -Hiroyuki Takei

I need to read more books...


----------



## StormSong (Jul 4, 2008)

All time favourtie books, well.

Anything by Tolkein.
His Dark Materials - Phillip Pullman.

And so many others that I forget what they're called.

Srsly. I love reading. There's nothing I like better then snuggling up in winter next to the fire with a really big mug of tea and an  incredible book.


----------



## Kanic (Jul 4, 2008)

Oh yea also Ender's Game is a good book, written by Michael Crichton. Fun fact is that he was also the producer or something of E.R. Remember that show? Deathwatch is another good book, can't remember the author though.


----------



## redstarr (Jul 7, 2008)

Well my two favorite series (A Song of Ice and Fire and The Wheel of Time) have already been mentioned. I am happy that apparently the final book of the WOT series will be published with the use of Jordan's notes to finish the unwritten parts (he apparently gave permission to his son and wife to do it). And A Dance With Dragons is finally oing to be published in the fall! I'm beyond excited for that.

As for other books:

Echo by Francesca Lia Block
anything by Neil Gaiman, though I'm more of a fan of his short stories than anything else.
The Melusine series by Sarah Monette
Jonathan Strange and Mr. Norrell, by Susanna Clarke. It starts out slowly, but by the end it is heartpoundingly amazing.
The Count of Monte Cristo by Alexandre Dumas

also @ Kanic - Michael Crichton did not write Ender's Game (or any of the Ender books), they were written by Orson Scott Card.


----------



## Azusis (Jul 8, 2008)

Favorite 'series' of books would have to be Dragonlance. These seven are simply amazing:

Dragons of Autumn Twilight
Dragons of Winter Night
Dragons of Spring Dawning
Time of the Twins
War of the Twins
Test of the Twins
Soulforge

Steven Pressfield is also one of my favorite authors. He's written quite a few. Most are historical fiction:

Gates of Fire ( What 300 should have been, in my opinion. )
Last of the Amazons
Tides of War

Other random favorites include:

Life of Pi
His Dark Materials
Chronicles of Narnia
and many others I'm forgetting.


----------



## Lig (Jul 9, 2008)

Hmmmm. That's a thoughy. I'm a big fan of the Maximum Ride series but I think my fav book in my collection is Sky Coyote by Kage Baker. Love it. Great SciFi, action, and humor. I gotta get the rest of the series.


----------



## Ribbonpaws (Jul 9, 2008)

hmmm i have like a personal library but a few favorites... 

Animal Farm by Goerge Orwell
Misery by Stephen King
IT by Stephen King 
The Long Walk by Stephen King 
NEXT by Michael Crichton
Interview with a Vampire by Anne Rice 

anything with werewolves, vampires, etc etc


----------



## Kanic (Jul 10, 2008)

Aesop's Fables has some very interesting stories as well.


----------



## Ribbonpaws (Jul 10, 2008)

Kanic said:


> Aesop's Fables has some very interesting stories as well.



i loves those!!! i took my moms copy... shes not getting it back... >.<


----------



## Kanic (Jul 10, 2008)

I keep thinking of books that I read back in highschool XD, it was a story called Great Expectations


----------



## Kanic (Jul 10, 2008)

Ribbonpaws said:


> i loves those!!! i took my moms copy... shes not getting it back... >.<


 
I don't have a copy of it myself but man I wish I could find one, good to see another fur that reads Aesop's fables ^^


----------



## Kama (Jul 10, 2008)

The Sight, Fell, Alice in Wonderland, Firebringer, and many more :3


----------



## Kama (Jul 10, 2008)

Kanic said:


> I don't have a copy of it myself but man I wish I could find one, good to see another fur that reads Aesop's fables ^^


Ooooh. Those stories are a wonderful read too X3 
I have a paperback version with most if not all of the stories and then I have a picturebook with a few of the well-known ones :3


----------



## x_PJ_Pete_x (Jul 10, 2008)

The Neverending Story by Michael Ende - It is my absolute favorite. As much as I LOVE the original movie, the book is so much better. Well, there's just so much more to it than the movie shows.

Animal Farm - I've read that one more than once. 

The Dresden Files - It's such a great fantasy series.

This was just a few...but they're books I love. ^_^


----------



## Kanic (Jul 10, 2008)

x_PJ_Pete_x said:


> The Neverending Story by Michael Ende - It is my absolute favorite. As much as I LOVE the original movie, the book is so much better. Well, there's just so much more to it than the movie shows.
> 
> Animal Farm - I've read that one more than once.
> 
> ...


 
Animal Farm was a good one too, I loved the references.


----------



## x_PJ_Pete_x (Jul 10, 2008)

I read Animal Farm when I was in high school, but it was actually for fun, lol I liked the animated film version. The live action remake was pretty good too.


----------



## megillakitty (Jul 22, 2008)

Renton Whitetail said:


> My favorite's "Fire Bringer."  It's an epic story of a deer prophesized to rise up and, after many trials, kill the corrupt herd leader. It's full of action and adventure, as deer "armies" actually fight each other, and perhaps the best part of it all is that it's told in the perspective of the deer. I loved it, and I highly recommend it.



AHHH! I LOVE this book. You should read The Sight, too, by David Clements-Davies. It's about wolves. 

One reason why I love The Sight is because it has some Biblical/Christian underlying elements which adds that extra flavor to the book. The more often I read it, the more I find. But honestly this isn't like a conversion book or whatever. Davies cleverly weaved the religious ideas within the text so it's not an overtone. It's a great book about wolves and justice, and this ancient power called "the Sight" which gives wolves the ability to see through other animal's lives. It's full of action, adventure, rrrromance (a little ;D), magic, mystery, and it's just one of my favorite books ever. HIGHLY recommend it.

FireBringer is also recommended. The deer book. Although the Fire Bringer series (about unicorns) is also very, very good. I enjoyed them too.


----------



## Ribbonpaws (Jul 22, 2008)

right now... in the last two days, ive read twilight, new moon and eclipse... and wait until next friday for the last in this lovely saga


----------



## JamestheDoc (Jul 23, 2008)

I like to read tons, and there's so many books I've enjoyed.  There's classics like _The Great Gatsby, Catcher in the Rye, Huck Finn, _Nathaniel Hawthorne's stuff, Poe's works.  Then there's modern hits like the books by Stephen King (my fave author evar), Patricia Cornwell, And one of my other faves, Robin Cook (a doc who writes medical mysteries! ).


----------



## Laze (Jul 23, 2008)

_Fear And Loathing In las Vegas_
_No Logo_
_El Filibusterismo_
_The Zombie Survival Guide_
_Metamorphosis_


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 23, 2008)

The Shining. Jurassic Park was the first book i ever read...at 7 LOL. Alice in Wonder Land as well.


----------



## PKBitchGirl (Aug 3, 2008)

Dunno what my fav is but "the name of the wind" by forgot-his-name is a cracking read.

I also liked Poison Study and Magic Study


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 3, 2008)

PKBitchGirl said:


> Dunno what my fav is but "the name of the wind" by forgot-his-name is a cracking read.



Patrick Rothfuss.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 3, 2008)

"Christine" by Stephen King.  ^.-.^


----------



## Jarz (Aug 3, 2008)

The count of Monte Cristo


----------



## Ares Dauphin (Aug 4, 2008)

A Long Way Gone: Memoirs of a Child Soldier - Ishmael Beah
Shake Hands with the Devil - Romeo Dallaire


----------



## JamestheDoc (Aug 4, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> "Christine" by Stephen King.  ^.-.^



Excellent!  I freakin' loved that one! :3


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Aug 4, 2008)

Kurt Vonnegut Jr.'s books.


----------



## Jonnaius (Aug 5, 2008)

"His dark materials" trilogy by Philip Pullman. Incredible books, shame the film was so crap. lol, I have my own dÃ¦mon, called Alexus.  And people think furries are strange!


----------



## moogle (Aug 5, 2008)

i enjoy alot of dean koontz, the eragon books by christopher paolini are rly good imo. then there is dragonrider, i cant remember the author tho XD


----------



## Cascade (Aug 7, 2008)

My favourite novels are;

_The Great Gatsby_ by F. Scott Fitzgerald
_Animal Farm_ by George Orwell
_To Kill A Mockingbird_ by Harper Lee
_The Beautiful and Damned _by F. Scott Fitzgerald
_The Perks of Being a Wallflower _by Steven Chbosky
_Brave New World _by Aldous Huxley
_Of Mice and Men_ by John Steinbeck

I'm half-way through Nineteen Eighty-Four at the moment, and I'm yet to read Catcher In The Rye. 

Also reading "Cloudstreet" by Tim Winton for school. It's pretty good, I guess. Kind of boring and typically Australian, which I find boring at least.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 7, 2008)

I forgot some of my favourite books in my last list <=[

Farenheit 451 - Ray Bradbury (had a choice of three books to read in school when I was 14, I chose this one)
Quozl - Alan Dean Foster (*Anthro bunnies*, a must read)
Codgerspace - Alan Dean Foster
The Anti-pope - Ian Rankin
Washed By Blood - Brian "Head" Welch

There are loads more, I've left another list on page 3 I think. I love reading with a passion.


----------



## DJGalven (Oct 8, 2008)

The ___ Gryphon series by Mercedes Lackey.  I love the writing in it. It's a wonderful fantasy series, if a bit old. the first book was copyrighted in 1994. x'3


----------



## Gotiki (Oct 8, 2008)

Redwall by Brian Jacques. I read a few other books in the series and they weren't nearly as good as this one.

The Kin by Peter Dickinson. Technically a collection of four smaller novels, but they make one complete story.

Thud! by Terry Pratchet. I seriously need to read more of his works.

Prey by Michael Crichton.

The Ghost in the Tokaido Inn by Dorothy and Thomas Hoobler. I've been fond of this since I first read it in 2001. A detective mystery set in feudal Japan.

As far as actual series go:

A Series of Unfortunate Events by Lemony Snicket.

The Homecoming Saga by Orson Scott card.

The "Ender" series, and its parallel, the "Shadow" series, both by Orson Scott Card.

The Time Quartet (or Quintet, if you consider "An Acceptable Time" part of it) by Madeleine L'Engle.

The Chronicles of Narnia by C.S. Lewis. I've loved these books since childhood; I must have read the first one when I was seven, back in the '90s. I've got a box-set from 1978.


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 8, 2008)

The long hard road out of hell: by Marilyn Manson

Steal This computer book: by Wallace Wang

The Alchemist: By Paulo Coelho

Watership Down: By Richard Adams


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 8, 2008)

*facepaws at yet another necro'd thread*


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Oct 8, 2008)

Strangers by Koontz.

Also any book by Steven Nachmanovitch: *The noun of self becomes a verb. This flashpoint of creation in the present moment is where work and play merge. *


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 8, 2008)

right now its Christine by Stephen King


----------



## Kangamutt (Oct 8, 2008)

As much as it's a necro'd thread, it's a good one.

My list (off the top of my head)

Brave New World- Aldous Huxley
Fahrenheit 451- Ray Bradbury
Choke- Chuck Palahniuk
On The Road- Jack Kerouac
Post Office- Charles Bukowski
A Clockwork Orange- Anthony Burgess
The Stranger- Albert Camus
The Odyssey- Homer
Antigone- Sophocles


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 8, 2008)

I love reading Micheal Crichton's ( I think I spelled that last name wrong), Jurassic Park, and Lost World: Jurassic Park. They both are my by favorite, and nothing I have read tops my love for those books.

Reading the books..are much better than watching the movies.

You know though, his book "Andromeda Strain" was also pretty damn good as a close second.


----------



## Gotiki (Oct 9, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> I love reading Micheal Crichton's ( *I think I spelled that last name wrong*), Jurassic Park, and Lost World: Jurassic Park. They both are my by favorite, and nothing I have read tops my love for those books.



No, you spelt it correctly.


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 9, 2008)

The Ender's Game and Shadow of Ender series by Orson Scott Card.  Quite a bit of furry-like writing in one of the main tribes (the pequinos) in "The Xenocide" and "Speaker for the Dead."

Anything by Robert A. Heinlein, but particularly "The Moon is a Harsh Mistress", "The Cat who walked through walls" and Starship Troopers (the book is divine, the movie blows).  The bi-friendly writting in "Time Enough for Love" is cool; given the author's background.


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh yeah, Cujo be Stephen King is excellent


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 9, 2008)

Gotiki said:


> No, you spelt it correctly.



Oh I did? Yay. I will have to say his latest book, Prey was a disappointment. It was no where near as enjoyable as the two "JP" books, or "Andromeda Strain" (which was hard for me to get my hands on BTW).

I heard they were doing a movie on the "Andromeda Strain" but I wonder if they will just butcher the book for the sake of money? If they do, it'll make me really sad.


----------



## Devious Bane (Oct 9, 2008)

My favorite book is the book I didn't stop reading and/or fall asleep on.
Specifically, _Eragon _and _Eldest_ are those books.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 9, 2008)

Battle Royale. I've read it almost 6 times, can't get enough.


----------



## Gotiki (Oct 9, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> Oh I did? Yay. I will have to say his latest book, Prey was a disappointment. It was no where near as enjoyable as the two "JP" books, or "Andromeda Strain" (which was hard for me to get my hands on BTW).
> 
> I heard they were doing a movie on the "Andromeda Strain" but I wonder if they will just butcher the book for the sake of money? If they do, it'll make me really sad.



Actually, Prey is one of my favorite books. But, hey, matter of opinion. Besides, I've yet to read his other works.

There was actually a movie of The Andromeda Strain back in the '70s, but I'm sure you mean the more recent version. It was a two-part miniseries on A&E. It aired in May of this year. I heard it was pretty lousy.


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Oct 9, 2008)

The Hellbound Heart-Clive Barker
The Metamorphosis-Franz Kafka
The King In Yellow-R.W. Chambers
At the Mountains of Madness-H.P. Lovercraft


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't read enough to answer this question.


----------



## Gotiki (Oct 10, 2008)

mrchris said:


> I don't read enough to answer this question.



+1 post count


----------



## xiath (Oct 10, 2008)

When I was younger, I hated reading with a passion.  So the only books, other then some childrens books, that I have completed are: Eragon, Eldest, A Tale of Two Cities, and Cyrano de Bergerac.  Out of those I would have to say A Tale of Two Cities, but I am currently working on The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring, and it is turning out to by be favorite so far.  I currently do not know why I made it through any of the Inheritance series...  Thy are not very well written and feels like I am reading Star Wars in more of a medieval setting.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 5, 2008)

read a book someone told me about, sounded furry and kind of is, Animal Farm


----------



## Jelly (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm reading through "Alas, Babylon" right now. Next up is "Earth Abides." Then "A Canticle for Leibowitz."

Fallout 3 put me on a post-apocalyptic reading kick.


----------



## Sernion (Nov 5, 2008)

_Water for elephants_ by Sarah Gruen.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 5, 2008)

My favourite book so far has to be Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire by J.K. Rowlings.


----------



## Wreth (Nov 6, 2008)

Nobody likes Jurassic park? It's vastly superior to the Film.


----------



## Yaoi-Mikey (Nov 6, 2008)

Easy question, I'm a big reader.

My favorite book though probly has to be "Thus Spoke Zarathustra", written by the great Friedrich Nietzsche, I'd recommend this book anyday.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 6, 2008)

The only books i've read lately are comic book encyclopedias and the graphic novel series my avvie represents.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 6, 2008)

Battle Royale, Animal Farm, Metamorphosis, anything by Stephen King.

In b4 necro lock.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 6, 2008)

This thread has been necro'd a couple of times if I remember.
Anway, currently reading Dune by Frank Herbert for the third time. Books in line to be read:
Nation - Terry Pratchett
The Stainless Steel Rat - Harry Harrison
Foundation - Asimov
The Sprouts of Wrath - Robert Rankin
To Your Scattered Bodies Go - Philip Jose Farmer
The Fabulous Riverboat - Philip Jose Farmer
The Dark Design - Philip Jose Farmer
The Magic Labyrinth - Philip Jose Farmer


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 6, 2008)

Zoopedia said:


> Nobody likes Jurassic park? It's vastly superior to the Film.



Both books are.

I am not surprised. Both are not exactly easy to get through if your tastes happen to be for average reads.

I used to love Jurassic Park and The Lost World: Jurassic Park movies...but when I read both books that they were based on, I sort of didn't like them as much anymore. The books are so much better, and there were several scenes that should have been done differently in the movie due to the books.

But meh....it sucks that the writer is dead now. I'm going to go cry in a corner now.

My favorite Reads are:
Andromeda Strain
Jurassic Park
Lost World Jurassic Park
The first half of the Dragon Riders of Pern series

I do enjoy Brian Jaques's Redwall Abby but they don't classify as my Favorite. I still have issues with the huge feasts and the same plot lines being used over and over again. The latest one though, Doomwhyte....was a refreshing relief from that trend though.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 6, 2008)

Zoopedia said:


> Nobody likes Jurassic park? It's vastly superior to the Film.



It's only recently that I learned that there were Jurassic Park books. I'm honestly planning on reading one of them just to get back some good old memories


----------



## Jelly (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm almost done with "Alas, Babylon," and I'm wondering - has anyone read House of Leaves?

A friend picked me up a copy last Christmas, and I just never got around to reading it (just paging through it is a daunting task)...
...is it mind-numbingly awesome?

Y/N will suffice.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 6, 2008)

Also, Gathering Blue.


----------



## ProlificHunter (Nov 9, 2008)

My favorite novel is: The Andromeda Strain, by Michael Crichton. R.I.P.


----------



## CalicoKitten (Nov 13, 2008)

Wicked Lovely by melissa marr. I just like the descriptions of the faeries, it's very intriguing, and a different view of faeries than what I am used to.


----------



## CalicoKitten (Nov 13, 2008)

"Gifted Hands" by Ben Carson is the most amazing tale of a neurologist.  Hearing of how his early struggles and the work he put forth to get where he is today is absolutely inspiring.  He has saved the lives of many children whose cases had been written off as hopeless


----------

